# Mark III torture test



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

On Guns & Ammo TV tonite they previewed a guy swinging a baseball bat at a Mark III.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll bite. What did that prove except he was a moron?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I'll bite. What did that prove except he was a moron?


+ 1 .


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

They bent the barrel and the trigger guard. After straightening the barrel they were able to fire off one round. They sure did trash a nice looking gun.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well thats good info to know,I mean someone is ALWAYS coming up behind me and trying to hit my pistol with a baseball bat so I cant defend myself with it.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL, I thought it was a waste of a perfectly good Ruger. No all metal pistol can take a beating like that.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The same program also determined not long ago that after wetting and burying a Ruger 10/22 in kitty litter that it will still function.
So... if you are in a kitty litter desert and your are using your Ruger rimfires to parry baseball bats, you're good to go. That's useful info there.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I wonder if they just do it for the shock factor.


----------

